# do you sell your costumes from past halloweens?



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

Im debating on if to sell my costume from last year or not. I did spend alot of money on it and I think I could sell it on ebay or somewhere. What do you guys do? Keep it for sentimental reasons or get rid of it?!


----------



## kciaccio (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't sell mine. I have built a collection and I can rotate thru over the years. The kids costumes I usually donate to neighborhood children to help and enhance the neighborhood participation.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I always keep mine. Sometimes I modify them into props and the more girly ones i keep for...well...occasional use. Who says dress up is a game for kids? not us lol


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

same here , i keep them and sometimes alter them.On occasion will lend them....but not too often,usually get trashed that way.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've donated a couple, but I pretty much hang onto mine, too; it makes things much easier having a variety of choices...


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yup. I like to recreate movie costumes for giggles


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a big cardboard box full of costumes from my family. Some of em' are from the 80s. I wouldn't sell or give them away, just for sentimental reasons, and the fact that they are awesomely vintage


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

well my mom used to rent them and when my husband and I moved in with, we werent smart enough to keep them. Keep in mind, yes we regreated it. So I am starting all over again in keeping the costumes


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I keep'em and then recycle/ reuse them over the years.
I have lent out a few here and there.
One year my brother showed up with out , so I said dig something out of the closet.
He went in the WRONG closet and pulled out some sweaters from the 80's....
OK, so I need to rethink my current wardrobe.......


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I've used a few of them to make my Gemmy characters better because some of the costumes cost as much as the Gemmy character did....If I didn't do that, I'd probably just hold on to them....ZR


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

All the costumes are kept here and end up in a big tote for dress up type games.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

My Family has donated to a local community center in the past 6-7 years or sold them at a yard sale in prior years. This organization has given out the costumes to kids that my not be fortunate to have bought one any given year. My kids buy new costumes each year and it feels good to give back in a small way. They are only used like once or twice at most so their generally in newer shape.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

I usually keep mine and recycle bits and pieces through the years or lend them to friends (usually at least a wig or two are borrowed each year).


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I do under certain circumstances. If I do not use it for a prop or something. I have sold a few to friends that really want them. Also few years back our local yaycees haunted house was going to close down so i sold A bunch of nice masks to them cheap, and the ol haunted house was born again. I do keep most though and I have a huge collection of costumes and accessories.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

We keep them too, they have also been part of the H-ween decorations every now and then.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

For the first time, I'm getting ready to put a couple of my daughter's old costumes on eBay. My mom and I always spent a lot of time and energy detailing them, so I'm hesitant to part with some. But there are a couple like her Cinderella costume that my daughter is DYING to part with, as she is now allergic to anything remotely associated with the Disney Princesses. No wonder she made an awesome Wednesday Addams last year.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have sold some of my store bought ones, like Super Mario & Princess Peach. But I do keep all my wigs & costumes that I put together.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I have kept all the ones I have gotten/made. I re wear them, or swap with friends... But if you have an extensive collection or arent planning on wearing again go for it.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought about selling mine but i put too much work in to them. i think i could sell my son's for a nice price but they seem to be a part of me. Know what i mean?


----------

